# First Cherry wood smoke



## cwalk (Jul 9, 2010)

Im picking up some cherry wood in the morning from a guy. Only getting a bundle which he says is usually 10-12 sticks depending on size. This will be my first smoke using cherry so im very curious on what technique should I use or how much. Only doing a rack off ribs since this my first try with new wood. The guy is only charging $3 bucks a bundle so if the smoke turns out good ill get more. Any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2010)

Cherry is one of my favorite woods. I use it quite a bit and its good with most things just use it like you would any other wood


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cherry is great for poultry, and I also use it in combo with a hardwood for ribs. It doesn't produce an overbearing smoke.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

I am a Mesquite man, tried, tested & true.  I like cherry on my poultry but when it comes to da beef, I love my Mesquite.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I am a Mesquite man, tried, tested & true.  I like cherry on my poultry but when it comes to da beef, I love my Mesquite.


I like mesquite on beef too, but recently I've also been using red oak. For grilling on an open fire, red oak is the bomb when using beef. Red Oak is all they use in Santa Maria when grilling Tri Tip. It's all good Anthony.


----------



## cwalk (Jul 10, 2010)

I've never tried mesquite but read that its more smokier/stronger than hickory. I have access to plenty but afraid to try any. I saw today a bag of jack daniels chips. Does that ring a bell


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Cwalk said:


> I've never tried mesquite but read that its more smokier/stronger than hickory. I have access to plenty but afraid to try any. I saw today a bag of jack daniels chips. Does that ring a bell


I have not used Jack Daniel chips yet.  I like using chunks instead.  But please don't mis-understand me.  I only grunt for me & mine.  If you use Mesquite moderately, it can be a very nice strong taste as opposed to over powering.  It is stronger than hickory but Hickory rocks in my book.  I just happen to be a Mesquite Fan Boy is all.  Whatever you use will be great as long as you achieve the TBS & not the While Billowy smoke.  Jack Daniel chips will one day grace my WSM.  

Smoke On!!!!


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

My neighbor has a mesquite tree in his yard, says I can cut as needed. Sounds nice and all but you should see the thorns 2-3" long and hard enough to go into a work boot. But if your careful it's free. And last time I checked free was the best deal around.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, if ya can get to them without hurting yourself, try it sometime.  You may be surprized or turned off.  But if you don't go, you'll never know.


----------



## cwalk (Jul 10, 2010)

you guys soak your wood


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone else used Whiskey barrel oak. I have been for awhile now, it burns nice and slow and has a great smell. I buy them at Lowes when they are broken Half barrel for $5 or so. Lots of wood and already in cut pieces. I dont see anything or any reason they would spend $ on treating them. But thought I would ask around before I find out too late and all.


----------



## johnvilla (Jul 28, 2010)

I like using chunks instead.  But please don't mis-understand me.  I only grunt for me & mine.  If you use Mesquite moderately, it can be a very nice strong taste as opposed to over powering.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jul 29, 2010)

To go back on-topic, I have a free source of cherry and I use it in most of my smokes. Cherry is hard to split so I tend to cut it with a saw, and throw a couple sticks on top of the coal bed and just let it do its thing.


----------

